# Honouring Korean War Air Force Vet via Donation



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2007)

I'm hoping someone reading this can offer some guidance...

An uncle of my girlfriends just died.  He was a CF navigator during the Korean War, and I'd like to make a donation in his name to some worthy air force cause.  I know about different funds for injured troops and the like, but I'm blank on philanthropic funds/groups doing work for the air force.

Thanks, in advance, for your help!


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2007)

he MPs support the institute for the blind (go figure)


----------



## Buddha66 (12 Feb 2007)

The Air Force Association of Canada.  This organization does tremendous work in aiding veterans as well as maintaining the legacy of the RCAF.  A donation in the name of your girlfiend's Uncle would be greatly appreciated and be duly recognized.

Here is a link to their website

http://www.airforce.ca/index2.php3?page=eairforce


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2007)

Thanks for these!


----------

